# I lost a great man yesterday



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

My "Daddy" died yesterday afternoon. Kind of an odd thing for me to post I know, but anyone that has "followed" me on Lumberjocks knows I wrote of him all the time. It's his backyard that I was turned on to Apricot wood and have written about that wood here quite a bit. Along with his Lemon tree and Pomegranate tree and the beautiful wood from that. Several of my projects were made from these woods.


I made a "Manure Occureth" sign for him and wrote the story about it here. It's sort of funny too as I was so worried I would get into trouble here on LJ'S for posting the words "Manure Occureth" I have to laugh now thinking about how I tip-toed around on that one. LOL!!!

Along with a frame for my Moms picture in the military here


And there was the "Grinning Gator" for my daddy here.


What I am getting at is my Daddy always had a way with his jokes and humor, and a way of encouraging me to"think outside of the box." 
Thanks for letting me share this personal news with you all.

Along with his death goes the house I grew up in my entire life. I am actually going to miss that also. There will be no more reason for me to ever go back to the town I grew up in and the whole thing is so terribly sad for me. I realize death is a part of life, and I will get through this. I also know I have a long and emotional road to travel this next week

I had always told him about LJ's and showed him a couple times when I was down there visiting the projects I made that are in his house or out front of his house etc. He always got such a kick out of it.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. There are a lot of ups and downs coming your way as you deal with the absence of a significant influence in your life. Only time will allow you to revel in the joy and inspiration he brought to your life without the emptiness weighing down on you. But that time will come.

I'm sure you will find great support here on LJ since behind all the bark there is a lot of heartwood.

Best wishes


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Allison,

Sorry for your loss. Keep your head up and continue on is all we can do. The loss you feel will become easier with time but will never go away. It becomes fond memories and stories told. All things to keep in your heart and share with others. Glad to know he was a special person in your life.

We at LJ's all feel for you.

You are in our prayers.

Scrappy
Dan


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Allison, our thought are with you.

Bob.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Allison, I am truly sorry for your loss, and offer my condolenses. It will be a tough road from time to time now, and when you remember his death, remember all the good times, all the things you admired about him, and cherish everything he has given you. When you remember these things look up and smile, knowing he is looking down smiling at you.


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

So sorry Allison. It will be hard, but thinking of the good things does help. Keep your chin up, we will all be thinking of you.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

To lose a loved one is sad, but from reading about the warm and wonderful relationship you had with your father, I am not as sad for you as I am happy that you enjoyed his love and humor. I sense that you have enjoyed his company and teachings and that you will be able to cherish those many moments for the rest of your life. I wish you well and hope you will be at peace with the love that is still within you. You are fortunate to have had such a wonderful father and he would want you to be happy and to grow and learn and experience new adventures. After you shed your tears, remember to smile because you know he loved you.


----------



## aussiman (Mar 7, 2008)

I lost my father some years back I was close to him so I know the pain, the missing never fades but the pain will in time. I believe my father has not left me but is still with me every day watching and caring just on a different level
Bill


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Allison,
I do not know if your a praying person….but I am, and you and your family will be in my prayers during this time of sorrow. I have no idea how you are feeling, and can only imagine the feelings you are having right now. Just remember….you have friends here to talk to if it is ever needed….day or night !!!!
Don


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Allison, very saddened to the news of your Dad passing. You were obviosly very close to him. We will keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Allison, I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Allison,
My sincerest condolences on your loss. I'm sure "Dad" is looking down upon you and grinning like the "Gator", knowing you loved him and that he did a fine job of raising his daughter.

Bruce


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Allison, I am deeply sorry to hear about the loss of your father. You are a strong person and will obviously get through this but it does hurt to lose a parent. I can only offer you and your family my deepest and most profound sympathies as you deal with this loss. But, as others have said, you were deeply loved by your father and, hopefully focusing on this anchor will enable you to deal with this loss.


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

Allison….My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. As others have already said, it is not easy, but the loving memories you have of him will help as time goes by.


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Allison,
I terribly sorry to hear about you loss. As others have said on here only time will fade the pain. I lost my father, mother and youngest brother in the space of a couple of years. I still feel sad sometimes when I think of them but mostly I remember the good times and smile. Keep you head up. I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Allison,
Sorry about the death of your dad.
They are truly special people…especially the ones who know that "girls" can do anything they want!
Ellen


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, Allison. My prayers are with you.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know if you realize it or not, but you so closely share his sense of humor. That part of him will be with you always … his gift to you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

My deepest sympathy, Allison.

Odie is right about his sense of humor. He lives on for the rest of the world through you, and he will always live on for you in your heart.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

It's a day we all know will come eventually, yet the knowing doesn't diminish the pain when it arrives. It is sad to hear of your loss and you have my sympathy.


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

May your many happy memories sustain you.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Condolences. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Cheerish the times, closeness and love you had with your Dad and make him proud of your future projects.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss , through you he lives on !
.
knowing who you have become , must have made him very proud .


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I've noticed many words of condolence from friends on here, many such as myself have lost their dad or mom also, so they understand very well what loss has occured. I know that I miss him still after 3 years, and that will never end. Visiting your old home and town, will now draw back old memories, some you haven't thought of before, that will have new meaning. I will pray for strength for you and your family at this time. My condolences also as well as from all these wonderful people that have written before me. - Dan


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this. Please accept my condolences. My Dad passed in '84, and as my first mentor in woodworking; I still miss him, and wish he was here to see how far I've come. My sense is that he probably looks in occasionally and is pleased.

Along with carrying his humor forward, you carry your Daddy's essence forward in your work.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Everything is fleeting. Be grateful you had a good relationship with your father and the memories were happy ones. You carry his essence now, wear it well. Pass his teachings on and you will honor him. God bless…....Jack…......


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Allison,

Keep smiling. Remember the good times. Your Daddy would have wanted it this way.

Lew


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Allison, Sorry to hear of your loss, and passing of your father. our hearts are with you. may he rest in peace, and may your heart follow.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Allison, all of us that have lost a special parent can understand your loss and your need to tell us. We are after all one big family. In time most of the pain will pass but the memories will live with you forever. be comforted by knowing that we all care.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Allison Saying I'm sorry for loss seems like such a small thing to do for such a great loss. I guess that's the best we can do for are friends. We are in total sympathy with you and hope your days are full of wonderful memories of your father.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Dearest friend Alison I am too sorry to hear of your tragic loss.I hope you don't hurt too much I firmly believe we meet again with our loved ones and in a better place god bless you and your dear family at this time you shall be in my prayers tonight and in the coming days.Alistair


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Allison, I am sorry for your loss, my condolences.
Smitty


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Allison, so very sorry. I remember just how bad it hurt when I lost my father. Funny thing is, now I catch myself doing things I used to watch him doing. My memories of him are very special indeed as yours will be.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Allison, you have my deepest sympathy and you are in my thoughts and prayers as you go through the awful process of grieving your loss. A loved and dear member, such as your Father, was to you is especially hard. Know that you are not alone, and that others are with you in thought and memory as you go through these next few days. May his soul and all the souls of the faithfully departed through the mercy of God rest in peace, Amen. God Bless, Mike


----------



## kwhit190211 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for your lost Allision. I know how you feel, though. I just lost my Mom this past Janurary, and she only lived 4 houses away from me. I'm still cleaning out her house & it's hard each time that I go there. My Pappy died 19 years ago & I still can't think of him because I tear up every time. He was my best friend for the longest of times. I have to go, tearing up thinking of him now is still hard. They say time heals all wounds, it does! But, sometimes it just takes the longest of times. Good luck Allision, you'll need it espically if you were as close to him as I was to my father. Good luck!


----------



## larrysch (May 30, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Allison. And remember "Don't cry because its over - Smile because it happened" - by that always remember the good times, the good days, the love that will last forever, and the fatherly advise that was given - I am sure - with his love for a wonderful daughter.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Allison…......Sorry to hear about your loss. Of course, I didn't know your Dad but I think it would be appropriate to have a moment of silence in my shop for the loss of a Lumberjocks loved one.


----------



## TheWingDoctor (Dec 21, 2008)

Allison, I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Dad's are special people and they leave a hole when they are gone. My Dad left 14 years ago, in some ways it seems like yesterday, and sometimes it seems like he is still here. It is difficult to not be able to go see or call him now, but he still is right there with you, in your heart. He will never go away inside you. The pain and loss will diminish with time, and what will be left is the memories of all the good times you had together. Hang in there, that's what Dad would have wanted.

Bruce


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Allison, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. Both my folks have been gone for sometime now, but I still think of them. There are many good memories I still tell people about.

God Bless
tom


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Allison, I am so sorry to hear that your Dad has passed on. Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been reading this several times this morning and don't quite know what to say except that I am so sorry for your loss, of what sounds like a wonderful father, friend, confidant and mentor. 
I can only imagine what your immediate feelings are and hope that you can, like others have said, keep the wonderfulness of your father in your mind, keep his sense of humor and above all, cherish with all your heart the wonderful memories, you will have those forever!!!!!

Both my Mom and Dad are in their late 80's and starting to fail so I know my time is coming as well to go through this part of life, grieving for a parent(s).

I can say one thing, after reading the above comments from all the rest of the LJ's on this site, it sure is nice to know that you have so many supportive "friends" around when you need them. 
What a wonderful group of people.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Allison…........I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Sending much love to you and yours.

Robin Renee'

AKA…...Woodchic


----------



## flarda (May 28, 2009)

Allison, I joined LJ's after reading your article on steel wool and vinegar wood tinting. I am sorry to hear of your loss. Tough times never last but tough people do.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Allison, my prayers are with you and your family. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Allison, I'm sorry to hear about your father. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Allison sorry for your loss my prayers go out to you.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

sorry to hear about the loss of your father Allison.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Very sorry Allison. I wish we could all help in some way…... maybe we have, just a little. Stay strong.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Allison, I am very sorry for your loss. We will pray for you and your family. My father just last week came to live with us and is very sick. I will be going though it soon enough. Remember all the good things and you will get through it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Allison , This October will be 20 years since Mom passed away unexpectedly . The tears of sorrow have become tears of joy over fond memories of her and things she used to do for us . My Dad is on his third battle against different cancers and right now he is tolerating the Chemo treatments well. Everyday is a blessing for us that he is still here , but we all know that at 78 years old , life is tough enough for people and if he must go , then he will finally be together with Mom again : ) He still has his wonderful sense of humor and can raise some mischief if he wants too…
*God bless you , Allison I'm sorry for your loss *
Len


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Condolences in your loss. My brother, two sisters and myself spent the weekend together laughing and smiling at the memories of both Mom and Dad. The good times will always win out.


----------



## margy (May 5, 2009)

Hi Allison, I want to share a story with you. I live in the foothills north of SantaFe and this morning I woke up hearing the ravens making a loud ruckus. There was an egret on a tree. Wow! he sure got off course. I immediately thought of my mother, who died 3 years ago. She loved watching egrets where she lived on the East coast. I figure she sent this guy to me. I feel for your loss. I love your egret design. I also am hooked on intarsia. Would you be willing to share your design with me? Margy


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

We are thinking of you in this difficult time. Always remember the love. Time will make it better, Allison.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss, as you say it's part of life; learning to live without Dad, that is.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Trust me my dear he will always be with you each and every day, this I know because I've walked down this path of life. Love has a price but we wouldn't have it any other way. My prayer are with you and your love ones take care…Blkcherry


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Allison, 
We are with you in this difficult moment…you and yours will be in our prayers.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

My condolences to you Allison. Gosh I hope it's only a tough week for you, my dad died over 12 years ago, and it's been a very rough 12 years. He was my best friend, and without him I wouldn't be who I am today. It's been a very long time since I heard his voice. I miss the way he made me laugh, or sharing a weekend together fixing on one of the cars, or just going to Galveston for a little late night fishing. I think I would trade the rest of my life, for one more day with my dad. My heart goes out to you, and yours.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

All our love to you and your family as you go through this rough time. I am sure "Daddy" is watching over you


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Allison,
I really don't know what to say. Like everyone else, I'm sorry too. I lost a brother and my mother within a year from eachother. Both were sudden. Well, sort of. My brother had a heart attack and we were told 6 months and he died within 2 days of six months. He spent most of that time in a coma. I truly believe my mom died from a broken heart losing a son. It's been really tough for us and for my dad too. He's 79 and wants to die. He wants to be with my mom. But he also has the sense of humor your dad had. Some days are good and some or not. My son moved in with him after my mom died and that's helped him alot. Not to mention they bought a puppy. My daughter goes over there everyday too just to hang out with him. I have two wonderful kids, without they're help I don't know where we would be now. It's gonna be hard, you just have to remember the good times you had with him. Your sorrow will turn to joy with memories, someday.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Allison,
My sincere condolences in your time of sorrow. Morning for a loved one that has pasted is very difficult , especially when you where as close as it seems that you two where. In today's world, a lot of families seem to drift apart and then regret the good times that they might have had together during those years. You where blessed to have shared all of your life in close contact with your daddy. I have lost both parents and as you, I was fortunate to feel close to both of them . Try and think of the good times and remember all of the things he taught you in life. Remember, from what I see, he still lives on, (" in you !")
You will be in my prayers in your time of need!
May God Bless and solfen your pain!


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Do not be sad for I now fly

It took a bit to learn

On angels wings up on high

Someday will be your turn

Our mortal life is not the end

And when your wings you earn

I'll teach you how to fly my friend.

GOD BLESS


----------



## MyFathersSon (Apr 30, 2009)

My thoughts go out to you as well. 
He sounds like a great man.
As you might guess from my nick - my dad was my hero too.
Wish I could tell you time helps.
In a way it does.
But after 30 years-when something especially nice or especially sad happens-or when I come across something interesting--- I STILL catch myself for just a second thinking--I need to call Dad he would want to know about this.
Treasure the closeness you shared - and know that indeed the best of what he was lives on in you.
As for the other side of the river-who knows-but if they have roads there-I know my dad is driving them - and one day I will ride with him again.


----------



## pigpen1 (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry for your loss.my prayers are with you.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss Allison. I lost both my parents at young ages (my mom was 40 my dad 60) so although you are feeling sad and missing him try and think of all the time you were able to spend with him and keep that around you to try and counter all the sadness of him being gone. It will get easier to deal with as time passes, but when you love somebody that much you never let it go…my mom died in 1971, and I still get emotional when I think about her too much…Cherish the memories you have of him and the time you were able to spend together..God bless..


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Alison

I am really sorry to hear of your loss and i hope you can find comfort in the fact that his insperation got you in to woodwork so you will allways have ways to remember him ours prayers are with you

Andy


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

My condolences Alison. One never entirely gets over the loss of a loved one, but you are lucky to have such fond memories of your father. With time, those memories will help you to overcome the deep sadness you are experiencing now. Best wishes.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Allison:

Your father has given to you a confidence to reach, a kindness to share your heart, an education that didn't come from the formal teachers of your life. He has been a comfort that you can return to in life and now in death. He will always be with you, in a way that you have never before been able to experience. His life will live forward in your life, His concerns in your concerns. His love in your love. Share it forward so that others can share in the experience of his life.

My prayers are with you in this time of great joy and in sorrow.

God Bless.

Karson


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Allison, Words are never adequate in times like this to help the pain, but know our thoughts and prayers are with you now. You will obviously cherish his memory from now on, and his life continues to live through you.
I'm glad you shared with your "extended family"

God Bless, Kent


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

im sorry your dad passed away allison, its always hard when we lose a parent, thank goodness for memories and i hope you have faith that you will see your dad again…..families are the most important things in our lives…you can best honor your dad by living and sharing his memorie with others..your in our prayers..grizzman


----------



## Mule (Oct 18, 2008)

I am very sorry for you loss.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, Alison. I hope you do go back to your hometown from time to time. I think it helps connect even more with your father. After a short time, it will not feel like a trip of greiving, but of celebration, and you will enjoy the trips.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dear Allison,

Yes, it's hard… very hard… Just think of the Good Times & it will help you immensely.

If you could get the projects you made for him and place them around your house, it might help you remember the good times… and you'd always remember the little things that happened with each one.

What happenes to the house? Rented, not owned?

I'm very sorry for your loss… I know what you're going through…

I'm glad that I have some projects my Dad made, like a simple stool… we love it and we think of him whenever we use it… I reverse engineered it and made another one!

Those little things mean a lot.

Take care…


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone here for all the wonderful thoughts, prayers, expressed to me during this oh so difficult time. My husband and I drove down to southern Ca. yesterday and arrived last night. Daddy's funeral is being held tomorrow at 10 in the morning. He will be next to my mom and will have full military honors just like mom did. Afterwards my 2 brothers and I get the task of going thru Dad's things and figuring out what to do with a home full of stuff that's got 54 years of living in it. It's a pretty overwhelming task but we will get thru. He had a living will but did not make a list of each item he owned and where it was to go, so we will be doing that also.
Again, I want to thank you all for such wonderful words sent to me. I will be printing this thread when I get home to read when I start feeling down. 
I am so grateful to you all for allowing me to write such personal stuff here, but you all have always made me feel like part of a big family here on LJ'S and for that I truly am thankful!
PEACE!!!
Allison


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Drive carefully and safely…

Keep your chin up… Just think… Dad meets Mom! Happy day! (for him)

I'm in Alta Loma… if I can be of any help, I'm here to do whatever I can do for you… I'm in the book.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry about your Dad Allison. Just remember we see a piece of him every time you churn out a new creation.


----------



## elin (Jun 13, 2009)

Allison, funny how i ran into this site today as it was my own father's birthday yesterday..he had died about year ago as well. Your father remains with you in all the wonderful lasting love and memories he has left with you …...and you will pass these on as well… much like a flame in a candle passed from one to another.


----------

